# Rent and what u pay



## TallAdam85 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, so I am currently thinking of moving to a larger location. My current dojo is 1200 square feet. The total train floor is only about 800 feet though. Now I am thinking if I get a larger place I would want a min of 1500 feet. In the area where my school is at the rent is rater high. Just wondering how much people pay for rent? Also how many year leases are you on? The place in my area is a lot of 3 to 5 years.
Currently I pay $1000.00 plus gas and power per month.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2008)

We have 7600 square feet and we pay 2500.00 a month plus utlities. Before moving make sure you have enough people to cover rent.


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 12, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Hello everyone, so I am currently thinking of moving to a larger location. My current dojo is 1200 square feet. The total train floor is only about 800 feet though. Now I am thinking if I get a larger place I would want a min of 1500 feet. In the area where my school is at the rent is rater high. Just wondering how much people pay for rent? Also how many year leases are you on? The place in my area is a lot of 3 to 5 years.
> Currently I pay $1000.00 plus gas and power per month.


 

What about reworking the current location for more training area.  I made a big expensive jump and it didn't work.  My own fault on many different levels but that is for another story.  When I moved out of the large area I moved back to the original location, moved a few areas around and came up with more training area and a better lay out all together.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's hard to compare rents and costs in different areas.  That same 1200 ft facility might cost 1/2 or 1/3 as much somewhere in rural Virginia -- and 2 or 3 times as much in my part of Virginia.

Do the business math.  Will your student base support a larger facility?  Will they accept a raise in rates or longer contracts?  And don't forget -- the economy is likely to get tighter before it improves.  Discretionary spending is very likely to drop...


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 12, 2008)

there is no way to make any more floor space i was not planning on raising the rates the people i have now will make me able to make the rent, the plaza i am looking at has a family movies in the plaza and on sat i seen a line of parents and kids just thinking how many of them will see the karate place and want to give it a try.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm south of Saint Louis, MO my location is 2550 square foot, two dressing rooms, bathrooms and storage and I pay $710 per month rent and $140 per month to cover property taxes and lot/ building maintenance. A total of $850 per month. Remember though everything is negotiable. My building was listed at $1100 but I told him I wouldnt pay anymore than $850 and they agreed. Also if you move into a shopping center most of the time they will require a $1,000,000 insurance policy. Could cost you up to $8.95 per student per year. You may already have this but if not it is something to think of.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you have enough students to re-locate to a cheaper part of town?  In my area, you would pay around $2000 per month in the city, but can drive 3 miles away and pay under $800 per month for the same size building outside of city limits.
Yes, you would have less drive-by students, but could compensate by advertising more, doing more demos, and relying on your reputation, if that is built up enough.

AoG


----------

